# Osta Rx + lots  of Test boosters log!!



## DTP (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey everyone! This will be my first supplement log and im pretty excited that I get to do it with the first OTC Ostarine product! I am running Ironmaglabs Osta Rx along with Sub Sterone, Testabolan v2, D-Aspartic Acid, and Erase. I will be using Anabeta, and Torem as my PCT (not sure if Torem is overkill in this case but I would love to hear opinions). I also have a good amount of Proviron laying around and was curious if that would be a good addition to the PCT (again possibly overkill). Below are my stats, my diet, and the dosing schedule I will be following (comments/constructive criticism always welcome!).
*
Cycle :*






Im not sure if the tapering of Sub Sterone and Testabolan v2 is necessary but I have always found that tapering off any compound that has some psychological effects has benefits. (I might taper off Osta Rx as well but that would require ordering another bottle).*


My Stats :*

Height : 5' 9" (maybe 5' 10" on a good day)
Weight : 171lbs
%BF : est ~9-10%
*
Diet and Dosing Schedule : (T=waking)*
*
T + 0:00 :* 1.75 scoops ON Whey + 7.5g BCAA + 3.5G D-Aspartic Acid + 1 cap Osta Rx + 1 dose Sub Sterone + 2 caps Testabolan v2 + 1 cap Erase + multiV + 2 caps fish oil + 150mg caffeine + 2caps CLA
*T + 0:30 :* 1 1/2 cups Special K Protein Plus + 2% Milk
*T + 2:00 :* 1 cup 2% cottage cheese + 1/2 cup Bear Naked almond granola
*T + 4:00 :* 10-12oz chicken breast (or 6-8oz tilapia) + 1 cup brown rice  (or sweet potatoes)+ 1 cup veggies (broccoli, asparagus, green beans) + 1 cap Osta Rx + 1 dose Sub Sterone + 3  Caps CEE + 2 caps fish oil + 2caps CLA
*T + 6:00 :* 1 cup 2% cottage cheese + 1/2 cup Bear Naked almond granola (or protein bar if im feeling lazy)
*T + 8:30 :* 10-12oz chicken breast (or 6-8oz tilapia) + 1 cup brown rice  (or sweet  potatoes)+ 1 cup veggies (broccoli, asparagus, green beans)
*T + 9:00 *: (Pre-WO) 1.25 scoops Shock Therapy +  5g BCAA + 1 cap Osta Rx + 1 dose Sub Sterone + 1 cap Erase + 3 caps CEE + 1 x 8mg Ephedrine
*T + 9:45 *: (Intra-WO)  1 Scoop ON Whey + 2 scoops NP KwickKarb
*T + 10:30 :* (Post-WO) 1.5 scoops ON Hydrobuilder + 7.5g BCAA + 2 scoops NP Kwick Karb + 1 cap Osta Rx + 1 dose Sub Sterone + 1 cap Erase
*T + 12:00 :* 10-12oz chicken breast (or 6-8oz tilapia) + 1 cup brown rice  (or sweet  potatoes)+ 1 cup veggies (broccoli, asparagus, green beans)
*T + 14:00 :* Something sweet and protein filled. Sometimes its a frozen  Muscle Milk popsicle (awesome if youve never tried it) or a Protein bar  again if im being lazy
*T + 15:00 :* 1.5 scoops ON Casein + 7.5g BCAA + 2 caps Testabolan v2 + 2 caps fish oil + 2caps CLA

*Again Constructive Criticism is invited and I will try and get some before pictures up this afternoon. Thanks!*


----------



## jwa (Apr 13, 2012)

in


----------



## DTP (Apr 16, 2012)

Well after 5 days on Osta Rx I definitely noticed a significantly quicker recovery from my Back/Biceps workout yesterday compared to just the test boosters (I have been taking the Sub Sterone, Testabolan, and Erase for ~8 days prior to starting Osta Rx) and I felt like I destroyed my Bi's more than usual during the workout. I apologize for the lack of updates I have been pretty slammed at work. Im going to try and get some pictures up this afternoon.


----------



## DTP (Apr 18, 2012)

Well after doing Shoulders and Traps yesterday I am thoroughly impressed so far. Added 5 lbs to my dumbbell shoulder press and 5 lbs to my standing military presses and did more reps. I also did significantly more reps than usual on shrugs, lateral raises, and front plate raises and am not nearly as sore as I expected to be this morning. Today is chest and tri's so I will update after the workout tonight.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 19, 2012)

Subscribbled yo!


----------



## DTP (Apr 19, 2012)

After being insanely sore this morning Im starting to recover pretty fast. Im not sure on this yet but it seems as though Im not "shriking" as much post workout as Im used to but that could also be due to the increased size over all. I am definitely gaining consistent mass though and vascularity has increased a good bit although I also seem to be gaining a little bit of fat which I believe is due to my very high calorie consumption. Will update with pics this weekend once ive recovered a little bit.


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 19, 2012)

You said you will be using Anabeta, and Torem for your PCT.

I didn't think PCT was needed with Osta Rx?


----------



## DTP (Apr 19, 2012)

Im thinking it probably isnt but considering this is a relatively unknown compound I figured it would be better to be safe. I might end up just running Proviron afterwards if everything is looking okay but that is a discussion for the AAS forum.


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 20, 2012)

You have before pics right?


----------



## |Z| (Apr 21, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> You have before pics right?



Also interested in this. Good log so far, keep up the hard work!


----------



## docrx (Apr 22, 2012)

Pics pics! Keep on doing what you're doing


----------



## DTP (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are two pics from before I started the cycle. The lighting is kinda crappy but you get the idea. Forgive the goofiness in the pics haha


----------



## DTP (Apr 24, 2012)

So Day 15 on Osta RX and im starting to get insanely hungry all the time. Insanely hungry as in the last 3 nights in a row I have woken up at ~6am and had to eat a protein bar just to be able to go back to sleep (keep in mind my midnight shake before bed is 48g casein protein and 37g of carbs). That has to be from the Ostarine as I have been taking everything else for a solid 3 weeks now and only noticed this recently. I guess thats a good thing! I have been having some headache issues lifting but I have cut back on the supps and am warming up better before working out which has helped tremendously. Ill update with new pics this weekend.


----------



## DTP (Apr 25, 2012)

Did legs yesterday for the first time in forever (lifting wise).I havent squatted in I dont know how long so I dont know what this translates to but my split was :

135x20 to warm up
225x11
225x12
225x10

After which I did Leg Curls, Leg Extensions, Calf Raises (didnt keep track of weight for these but I will next week), then a little time on the Elliptical.

I literally almost fell on my face on the way to my car after the gym but I am not nearly as sore today as I was expecting to be.

On another note I woke up at 5:20 this morning STARVING after having a 50g casein shake at midnight. WTF! Is there anything I can do about this cause I would like to be able to get a full nights sleep...

I Also got in a shipment of Rhaponticum Carthamoides 4:1 Extract and I have capped that and am going to start using it @ 5g/day instead of the Sub Sterone to see what its like (doubt ill notice much difference with the Osta Rx kicked in).


----------

